# What did your Grandparents do for a living ?



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

We've talked before about ourselves about our parents too.. but what did your grandparents do for a living ?

 Both my grandmothers had a ton of children, so I understand they probably did part-time work of some sort.. not sure about my maternal GM who had 9 kids , but I know my paternal GM, went out cleaning..  but I suppose she had her hands too full with 16 kids..

My Paternal Grandfather had his own Cobblers shop...

My Maternal Grandfather was a Stone Mason..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2022)

My Maternal Grandfather in Japan was a College Teacher.
My Paternal Grandfather in Japan, I believe, was a Farmer.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandfather died in WW1, the grandmother died of the Spanish flu 6 months after my mother was born.
My paternal grandparents raised me, Grandpa was a contractor, Grandma did housework for rich folks.
Grandpa got hurt while doing a job for a local doctor, he was unable to leave the tent we were living in at the time had to stay out of the sunshine. Grandma got on the county aid and supplemented the income with the house work . Grandma also worked with a son-in-law building the house we would live in for many years.

My father never coughed a dime for my care!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal Grandfather was a stone mason. 
Grandma did not have a job. A stay at home mom.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

My grandmothers were not employed.

My maternal grandfather was a tailor at a national mens clothing company and a labor union official.

My paternal grandfather was a fruit and veggie seller.

All of them were immigrants from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Kika (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandfather was a taxi driver.  He died in his 40s.
Maternal grandmother worked in a direct mail business.

Paternal grandfather was a longshoreman.
Paternal grandmother did not work outside the home, but crocheted hats at home for a company that sold them to department stores.


----------



## deaver (Sep 2, 2022)

maternal grandmother did bookkeeping
maternal grandfather was heavy equipment mechanic
paternal grandmother died young
paternal grandfather baptist minister


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

My grandfather on my dad's side was a butcher and my nan was a housewife who was also a midwife and healer.

I never knew my mother's parents they had both died before I was born and my mum never spoke of them.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 2, 2022)

Grandpas, one was a farmer, other was a miner.  Spouses were housewives.


----------



## Della (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandparents both taught high school.
My maternal grandfather was a farmer and she was a farmer's wife.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2022)

My dad's father had a laundry business when they lived in Chicago.  My dad worked with him as a child.  He later graduated from law school.    They were originally from Russia.  My dad's mother died when I was 4 & I never knew anything about her.
I never knew anything about my mom's parents - except that they were Middle Eastern & they were crazy.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grand parents homesteaded farmland near Havre Montana. My father was born in a sod house on the Montana prairie, gored by a bull, became a great trout fisherman, nearly froze to death going to the outhouse at 6:00am, but went on to get a pilots license, start his own business, became an accomplished golfer, and met his maker at Pebble Beach, California.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandmother was a farmer.
My paternal grandfather was a rural letter carrier.
My maternal grandmother was a woman of all work, a machinist during the war, hospital cook, candy maker, etc…
My maternal grandfather was a city fireman.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 2, 2022)

My grandparents all immigrated to the U.S. in the early 1900's.  My Paternal GPs had a farm in Eastern Colorado.  My Maternal GPs settled in Central City, Co. where Grandpa began working in the silver mines.  Eventually, he bought a Saloon...which is still there today.  

The thing I never found out was how did my parents meet...growing up quite a distance from each other.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandfather was a banker and his wife died young.
My maternal grandfather was a career Marine
My maternal grandmother was a silk winder.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 2, 2022)

My grandfathers did whatever they had to to get by; farming, homesteading, lumbering, and construction.  My Mom's dad was also a blacksmith and carpenter.  My Dad had 7 brothers and sisters and so did my Mom.  Everybody had to pitch in.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Neither of my grandmothers worked after marriage. One grandfather was a guard on a train, the other was a coal miner.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandparents were farmers and they also raised pigs for the Smithfield Ham that was located in Smithfield, Va. at that time.
My maternal grandfather had a clock/watch repair shop in Detroit.  My maternal grandmother died of undiagnosed diabetes when my mother was only six.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2022)

Paternal Grandfather had a horse & buggy & sold stuff.  He died young, 38.  His wife, my grandmother, was a factory worker.  

Maternal Grandma was LPN and factory worker.  Her husband, my grandfather, was always referred to as "Willie The Bum."  Seems he found work disagreeable.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2022)

*Paternal Grandfather* was a well driller.  Worked all over, the US including Puerto Rico, France, Egypt, and Indochina (old name for Vietnam) that I know of.  Drilled a drinking water well for Paris that at the time (early 30s) was the deepest well ever drilled.
*Paternal Grandmother* never worked outside the home.  In later years she told me she really regretted not having a career, but it just wasn't done in her time and place.

*Maternal Grandfather* got a degree in Agriculture from the University of Georgia, 1914.  Worked for Purina Mills out of school, then in 1928 opened a cotton seed business, timing could not have been worse.  After that failed he got a job as a county agent with the new Soil Conservation Service, did that till he retired at age 60.  He lived to 99, collected his government pension more years than he worked...
*Maternal Grandmother* taught school, wish I knew more but she died when I was very young.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandfather died young, my poor grandmother, she re-married and her second husband died young too, although he was a victim of WW2 bombing. Paternal grandmother had a fish & chip shop where her grandson stayed during the long school holidays. How the lady spoiled her grandson, how I still love and miss her to this day.

My maternal grandmother never worked, her husband, my grandfather, was a police officer. They only had one child, my mother. Sadly she passed away aged just 33. My maternal grandparents both lived until they were 95 and died within months of each other. My wife and I seem to be mirroring their lives.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> My dad's father had a laundry business when they lived in Chicago.  My dad worked with him as a child.  He later graduated from law school.    They were originally from Russia.  My dad's mother died when I was 4 & I never knew anything about her.
> *I never knew anything about my mom's parents - except that they were Middle Eastern & they were crazy.*


so that's where your mother got it from..


----------



## Blessed (Sep 2, 2022)

Maternal grandparents were tenant farmers.  GM died young in childbirth delivering their 9th child, baby was still born. GF died a few year later, tried to exit a truck that was still moving a little while being parked.  Fell and was caught under the wheels. 

Fraternal grandparents, GM never worked that I know of.  GF was a fisherman/oysterman on the Chesapeake Bay. My father died young at 36. My Mom made sure we got to go see them every summer. I loved them and their place very much!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Did any of you follow your grandparents occupation or trade ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandfather was a tailor.
My maternal grandmother was a maid.  

My paternal grandfather was a farmer.
My paternal grandmother was a housewife; I don't think she ever did hold a job.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did any of you follow your grandparents occupation or trade ?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what did your grandparents do for a living ?


On my dad's side, my grampa ran a dray operation in Genoa Nebraska
and did some mechanicing
My gramma was a cook in a logging camp
They just had the one son, my dad

On my mom's side, grampa was a supervisor at a cannery (that's last I heard)
Gramma was a housewife
They had nine kids


----------



## Nathan (Sep 2, 2022)

Paternal grandfather was a Lutheran minister.
Paternal grandmother was a mother of 3 and the wife of a Lutheran minister.

Maternal grandfather was a businessman/lawyer/judge
Maternal grandmother was a mother of 3 and a practical nurse.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did any of you follow your grandparents occupation or trade ?


No, but my paternal grandfather was a well driller and I did a lot of work with contaminated groundwater.  Came across one of his records once for a municipal well he had drilled in New Jersey, quite contaminated, like a lot of New Jersey wells I guess.


----------



## Chet (Sep 2, 2022)

Paternal grandfather was a carpenter. Maternal grandfather was coal miner. Grandmothers were homemakers.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandfather owned a gas station in a small rural town in Texas. He died before I was born .
Paternal grandmother was housewife.

Maternal grandfather was head of security for Neiman Marcus headquarters although I still don't know what that would entail back then.
Maternal grandmother was housewife and then showed homes for real estate company. She was murdered showing an apartment in 68 so don't remember her very well.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandfather was a master welder, first for the railroad and then for the naval shipyards.  Maternal grandmother never worked outside the home, but she did teach piano for several years in her home.

My paternal grandfather had a variety of professions.  He was a cave guide in his youth, then a projectionist.  He owned and operated movie theaters. He was Electro the Amazing Electric Man in the circus.  He owned carnival rides. He was the lighting manager in a large burlesque house.  Finally and for the rest of his life he was a house painter, inside painter and a paper hanger, all of which he did with great skill.  Paternal grandmother worked a couple of years during the war assembling airplane radio sets and then many years selling quality costume jewelry at "home parties". Oh, yeah, and she was Electro's pretty assistant.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandfather was a baker.
Grandmother ruled the roost over him and five children

My mother was orphaned as a child so never knew them.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 2, 2022)

Maternal grandmother was housewife.
Maternal grandfather worked for the railroad.  I do not know specifically what he did.

Paternal grandmother sewed for a clothing manufacturer.
Paternal grandfather had bank, then grocery store during depression.  Ended up traveling to buy and sell crops.
And no, nobody followed in their footsteps.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2022)

*Maternal owned a farm.  Mom said they raised chickens. and pigs.  Paternal grandfather was a grocery store owner. Grandma was just a mom*


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 2, 2022)

*My maternal grandfather* was one of 25 children born on a Greek island; his mother had him late in life (I heard she was in her 50s). He was second to the last child. I am lucky to have been born. He was an entrepreneur, and had several businesses throughout his lifetime. He ended up going back to the island and died there aged 91.
*My maternal grandmother* was a homemaker on the Greek island, and died during the second world war in her mid-30s. My mother was 12 years old with five siblings at the time, and grandfather remarried.

*My paternal grandfather* became the mayor of the same Greek island. He traveled a lot (by ship) to America, and his final voyage sent him to Australia where he died of pneumonia in his late 30s; my dad was eight years old at the time. Never met my grandfather.
*My paternal grandmother* was a homemaker and died while traveling to Australia in her 60s by ship.

I did not follow in their footsteps (except for the traveling part!).


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandfather was some type of security guard at a school and drove a bus as well.  He retired in his 50's or 60's.  My paternal grandfather owned a feed and seed store.  When he retired, he painted houses and used to take me along with him.  Both lived in small towns in NC, and both grandmothers were housewives.

They all lived a very simple life.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> My maternal grandfather was a tailor.
> My maternal grandmother was a maid.
> 
> My paternal grandfather was a farmer.
> My paternal grandmother was a housewife; I don't think she ever did hold a job.


Our grampa's did the same things. Mom's dad was a tailor, but his wife didn't work. Dad's dad was a farmer and his mom worked at the a huge cannery.

My first real job was at my grampa's tailor shop, as his assistant. He wanted me to eventually take over the business, but I wanted to play professional baseball. I wound up getting married and becoming an average worker bee.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 2, 2022)

Both sets of grandparents were small farmers in the state of Washington.

Both family farms were lost due to the WWII relocation camps, Pres. Roosevelt's Exec. Order 9066.
19Feb1942: FDR orders Japanese Americans into internment camps


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 2, 2022)

My paternal grandfather had a brain injury from WWI and illness while in the army, on his death certificate (that I found while cleaning out my parents papers before I sold my house) it said he was a 'farmhand'.
My paternal grandmother was probably a homemaker for a while, but she divorced my grandfather and married someone else, and later she worked selling candy at a counter in a department store in Chicago.

My maternal grandfather was a carpenter/contractor.
My maternal grandmother was presumably a homemaker while her kids were young, and later in life she did sewing in a garment factory.  

No one followed in their career paths, but my mom liked to build stuff from wood, which she'd learned to do from her dad.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 2, 2022)

One of my grandfathers lived in the mountains and made moonshine. The other owned a country store. Both grandmothers took care of their homes and raised the kids.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2022)

My maternal grandmother worked at a factory for decades. I never met my biological grandfather on my birthmother's side nor my paternal grandparents.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 2, 2022)

On my mother's side:
Grandfather was a lawyer and then judge.
Grandmother was a homemaker.

On my father's side it's all very hazy:
Grandfather left, worked in mines, ???
Grandmother died young, or was institutionalized, or ???

I take after my father's side I guess.


----------



## Been There (Sep 3, 2022)

We had what in today's world would be consider a small farm. We had mostly beef cattle we raised for butchering and most of the beef was already sold to our repeat customers. We had a few milking cows that we sold the whole milk to a local dairy that did all the processing and then some of the fields were used for pasture and the rest used to raise grain, mostly corn and soybeans. Gramps had one man that would help with running things and me that took care of the light duty stuff, except on weekends and when the hay, corn and beans had to be harvested and put away. We had two silos, which for the size of our farm was pretty big. We sold some of the grain that we knew we wouldn't be needing. We would buy our beef steers in the spring and butcher them 2-3 years later in the early fall. There is always something to do on the farm. 

My Grandparents raised me from the time I was 9 after my mom and dad were both killed. I enjoyed my time living and working on the farm and even thought of making it a career, except Gramps always told me I was too smart to be a farmer and I could do better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did any of you follow your grandparents occupation or trade ?


No, I learned accounting/bookkeeping and started as an accounting clerk in a local bank.  Thirty years later when I was made redundant I worked in the  IT department of a major bank.

My father worked for my grandmother on her farm for most of his life and his older brother was a farmer and packer for most of his.  They both eventually transitioned out of farming and into local government jobs to earn retirement benefits.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Maternal owned a farm.  Mom said they raised chickens. and pigs.  Paternal grandfather was a grocery store owner. Grandma was just a mom*


Never _just_ a mum... that's hard work on it's own..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

I never followed in any of my grandparents trades either... nor did any of my brothers, but my father learned the art of Shoe repairs.. from my grandfather, but he didn't use it to earn a living.. he was a carpenter/joiner.. who also drove buses ..


----------



## katlupe (Sep 3, 2022)

My maternal grandfather drove a taxi and did construction work off and on. Plus hauled moonshine as well as had a speak easy that he managed for the local mob. Spent some time in jail for that. 

My maternal grandmother had six children and worked at Endicott Johnson Shoes in the tannery. She knew how to garden and support her family. My grandfather drank and he would spend his money in a bar right after getting paid and she would never see a penny of it. He once told her he was going out for a pack of cigarettes and came back two years later. Good thing she knew how to support herself and her children. After she separated from him she bought a farm with 100 acres of land and lived there by the time I was born. 

My paternal grandparents immigrated from Poland around 1917 or so. They had a farm but were not experienced farmers and were very poor. Eventually when their four children got married they lived with each of them at different times. My grandmother, who died before I was born died at 62 from Leukemia.


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 3, 2022)

I only knew of my Paternal Grandfather.
He was a Steam Train Driver on the West Coast of Tasmania until it closed in 1963.
The Mt Lyell Copper mine used Steam Trains to transport their Copper ore to the port of Strahan where it was shipped to India.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

My Maternal Grandfather had been a cook in the war. Then after he worked in hospitals mainly as a chef until he retired. He did carry on baking/cooking afterwards much to my Grandma's delight - Saved her a job. 

My Maternal Grandmother didn't work - although she sure did bringing up their 9 children. She was a seamstress for most of her working life. 

My Paternal Grandfather was injured during the war. Once he recovered the best could be he worked in some factory, can't remember what he did though, also he worked as a car mechanic until he retired. 

My Paternal Grandmother brought up her 5 children, she also was an accountant. 

I remember my dad eventually trained to be an accountant too, but then decided to leave that, much to the annoyance of his family. He went on then to join the Merchant Navy.


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 3, 2022)

My paternal grandfather was a carpenter.  My paternal grandmother never worked, and died when my father was young.  A “Christian Scientist,” she caused the death of an aunt I never met by refusing her medical treatment when she had acute appendicitis.

My maternal grandparents owned and operated what was then called a “dry goods store.”  They lost almost everything because my maternal grandfather had invested heavily in the stock market prior to the great crash of the 1920’s, buying stocks on speculation which became worthless…


----------



## Barbara971 (Sep 3, 2022)

On mom’s side, Granpa was a printer. I think that’s where my love of paper came from. I’m not sure what Gramma did in addition to homemaking.

On dad’s side, they were Swedish and first generation here in the US. Granpa did woodworking in a furniture factory. Gramma continued to work in her yard, much like she had done in Sweden, having a huge garden, nurturing what fruit trees she had, etc.


----------



## Barbara971 (Sep 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We've talked before about ourselves about our parents too.. but what did your grandparents do for a living ?
> 
> Both my grandmothers had a ton of children, so I understand they probably did part-time work of some sort.. not sure about my maternal GM who had 9 kids , but I know my paternal GM, went out cleaning..  but I suppose she had her hands too full with 16 kids..
> 
> ...


What a fun question!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We've talked before about ourselves about our parents too.. but what did your grandparents do for a living ?
> 
> Both my grandmothers had a ton of children, so I understand they probably did part-time work of some sort.. not sure about my maternal GM who had 9 kids , but I know my paternal GM, went out cleaning..  but I suppose she had her hands too full with 16 kids..
> 
> ...


I don't recall a thread on parents' work..  except on another forum..

One grandfather was a car (train) inspector for the Southern Pacific Railroad;
Grandmother went out to work when their kids were older- worked at a jewelry store.

Other grandfather worked in NYC's "garment district"- no idea what he actually did;
When their kids were older, the Grandmother worked as a seamstress.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

@JaniceM ..If you want to talk about what your parents did for a living, please feel free..


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2022)

Maternal - Grandpa was a laborer for hire. Grandma was a practical nurse until marriage than a housewife.

Paternal - Grandpa worked at the local paper mill. Grandma was a housewife.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

I  bought copies of the death certificates of some relatives a few years ago.. and found that my step granddad.. ( my paternal  step-grandfather ).. had been a  public Lavatory  Attendant when he died in his 60's in the early 1960's .. I had no idea that's what he did for a living when he was alive ( albeit I was young when he died).. but that was a surprise to me . I think he must  have  had another job previously which he may have lost due to the war years ..


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2022)

The Spousal Equivalent's grandfather worked in the White House through seven presidents.  He started out as a runner in the mail room and ended up being in charge of how invitations to White House events were delivered, which apparently is a BIG.DEAL.  Method of delivery depends on how important the recipient is and heaven help you if protocol is not followed to the T.


----------

